# Sometimes I wonder why I bother



## martygreene (Feb 28, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder why I bother doing bridal work. It's not a huge percentage of my work, and it's always such a pain. I guess I'm just tired of women wanting miracles that makeup can't do, or wanting a professional for pennies. I'm sorry, I'm not able to do your demo, wedding day makeup, _stick around for your touchups after the ceremony_, leave behind touchup makeup for during the reception, do your mother and your bridal party, for peanuts. That's not how it works. This is a job and a service just like everything else. I understand you broke your bank on the dress of your dreams, but that doesn't give you the right to shaft me. 

It's that, and the brides who insist on wearing/not wearing something which is unflattering and will show up poorly on their photos, who then come back after the fact and try to finger me for it. I've actually started having brides sign off on a section of the contract indicating if they are requesting special treatment in regards to their makeup contrary to my professional advice, just to keep my ass covered in this. 

What is this world coming to? With the amount of companies and photographers wanting me to do spec work, to the inundation of the industry with "girls/guys-with-a-kit" and "guys-with-a-camera", and everyone wanting something for nothing, I wonder why I bother anymore with bridal/fashion/commercial work, and don't just stick to theatre and forget the rest of it.

I can't be alone in this, I know it.


----------



## amoona (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm not a well established freelance professional artist like yourself(Hopefully I'm not just a girl-with-a-kit either lol) but I refuse to do bridal make-up. I've done some fashion shows and photoshoots and weddings for friends. Those friends started referring me to another brides and they started calling me.

I try to avoid them as much as possible because these women have expectations of looking like flawless airbrushed super models for less then $100! And then when you ask them what they want they never know. I always start off trying to do something really neutral because most brides what to look like that on their wedding day. Then they get all fussy because they don't want that. SPEAK UP THEN!

I can totally understand wanting a flawless day on your wedding but if you want that much attention for your make-up you better speak up and fork up the cash.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't usually do weddings...but when I do (like now, when I'm pretty bad need of some cash) I establish my rates up front & stick to my contract.  If they don't want to pay or stick to the terms then I'm not wasting any of my time.

I hate fashion too...even more than I hate bridal!  Since there are so many GWKs out there, everyone expects me to do TFCD work.

I would looooooove to break into theatre (that has been my driving force since high school), but I can't seem to get any further than unofficial makeup consultant for a Rocky Horror cast that I quit performing with about 6 months ago.


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Feb 28, 2007)

I can relate to all of you guys, I avoid weddings at all costs!! My friend wants me to do her sister's in the summer and I am still iffy about it. It would be my first and last. I mainly work in film, and am now getting fed up with all these productions asking for copy, credit, and meals. Its BS, they want you to take a month out of your schedule to work for beans, and shitty food, and no copy, and I probably dont want a credit for such a crappy movie anyway. Espically the student films, they see you have a good amount of work, and are skilled in your area, but they want to you do it all for nothing!! The most sucky part, in order to get into the 706 union, you need to have paid work and proof of it, but nobody wants to pay and scew you over. So fustrating.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 28, 2007)

As for those in the professional world looking to have you work for free, looks like it's about time to get more people on the No Spec bandwagon (http://www.no-spec.com/). 

I'm happy to do test work if it's beneficial. But one doesn't exist on test work alone.


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 28, 2007)

I learned very quickly that I had to be very, very selective on the bridal work I take on.  I work with a contract, and my prices are, for the most part, non-negotiable.  Addtional services required an additional fee.  I have been very lucky to have had some wonderful brides, but I know that there are some people out there that except something for nothing...the problem is the aforementioned "guy/girl with a kit."   They'll do weddings for peanuts, so brides expect everyone to do the same. My business partner and I usually do high-end weddings, so we haven't really had a problem with people paying our fees, but there are some people out there that want what we offer for next-to-nothing

I had a bride call me to inquire about my prices.  Mind you, she was referred to me by someone whose wedding I had done.  She wanted me to do her, her 6 bridesmaids and her mother for $100...total (including the trial).  She tole me that she was a "budgeted bride" and that she knew a girl at a department store that would do it for her at that price.  While I respected that she was on a budget, I very nicely told her to go with that other girl, and wished her well.  I really don't know what people are thinking sometimes....


----------



## martygreene (Feb 28, 2007)

I had someone try and pull that same thing- mom, bride, bridal party, for $100.

Uhm... neh-eh.


----------



## amoona (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_I had a bride call me to inquire about my prices.  Mind you, she was referred to me by someone whose wedding I had done.  She wanted me to do her, her 6 bridesmaids and her mother for $100...total (including the trial).  She tole me that she was a "budgeted bride" and that she knew a girl at a department store that would do it for her at that price.  While I respected that she was on a budget, I very nicely told her to go with that other girl, and wished her well.  I really don't know what people are thinking sometimes...._

 
Oh man the samething happened to me recently with my friend's friend. I told her I didn't want to over-charge her since I knew she couldn't afford it so she should go to a make-up counter because it would be more affordable for her. I even said that if I'm working the day of her wedding she can come to me and I'd do her make-up but there's a purchase requirement from MAC. 

She was nice about it but she expected me to do her trial, her mother, her two sisters ... drive all the way to San Jose (which is like 45 minutes away), stay throughout the entire wedding ... for $50 a head. I understand that I'm just starting out in the industry (once again I hope I'm not a GWK lol) but for what she wanted me to do it wasn't worth it. If I took a day off work to do that and then I'd need money just to cover gas ... yea I'd be better off going to work that day.


----------



## maxcat (Mar 1, 2007)

My standard response line is "Well, you get what you pay for"... Go ahead. 
People just don't understand that we charge what we're worth - what the market will bear. 
I also make it a rule not to do bridal services for friends or "sudden friends" who all of a sudden remember they know me... never mind they haven't seen/talked to me in years... and dig up my email... thinking I'll do it for free... Um, no. I wouldn't spend 500 bucks on your present, what makes you think I'm gonna donate the equivalent time?


----------



## calbear (Mar 1, 2007)

I am soooo feeeeeling you on this point.  I had a referral from a good friend that balked at a severly reduced rate that I had given which included a run through.  THe bride even wanted me to drive an hour for the wedding but didn't want to pay me to stay for touch ups but wanted me to leave products free of charge.  

Some of the situations I've seen are worse than the GWK phenomenon.  People are hiring someone for their wedding who makes them go out and purchase their own products and only brings brushes with them.  No trial runs, no contracts, no discussion of any real details.  Then I see them at my counter the morning of their wedding stressed out cause she didn't show up!!!!!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 1, 2007)

I have done a friend's makeup for her wedding as her wedding gift- but it was someone who, had things been otherwise, I'd have been in the bridal party, or somesuch. I was close enough friends with them, and they were moving away, that it was a legitimate gift for me to give her. I did, however, get paid for the wedding dress which I made, and for the makeup I did on the bridesmaids. I also got a VERY generous gift from the bride and groom, as well as an even more generous gift from their families. Granted this is not always the case.


----------



## sharyn (Mar 1, 2007)

No more Bridezillas for me. Its too much work and stress. Brides suck. Most of them want to look like a goddes when they're scarecrows. I'm not a magician... 

When my friend's sister in law asked me if I could do her wedding make up, I though about if for a second, after all, I know her a little and she seemed really excited about it. But then my friend asked her what she wanted to pay me, and she said she wasnt expecting to pay anything since doing someones make up isnt that much work, and that she wanted minimal make up, only foundation, smoky eye makeup with false lashes and a bit of lipgloss. 

:spy: I said "sure, want fries with that?"

Just say no to ppl who dont aknowledge you.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_and that she wanted minimal make up, only foundation, smoky eye makeup with false lashes and a bit of lipgloss. _

 
As opposed to... what does she think that a "full face" is if she's ONLY wanting face, eyes, lashes, and lips? 

It's like the people who ask you, when you're doing the makeup for the bridal party, if you could do 'just their eyes' or 'just their lips' and expect you to say yes to this for free.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 2, 2007)

Please don't get me started on this. I had one that wanted me to do her make up and wanted to haggle on price. Now mind you, the dude she is marrying is a good friend of mine. We all run in the same circle but this cheap hoe would NEVER speak to me. I mean, not even a hello until she found out I did a wedding for one of our friends and then we was all up my ass. That pissed me off. She wanted engagement pictures for free. I stop replying to her emails. 

Sorry for all the cursing, I'm fired up right now. LMAO


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_No more Bridezillas for me. Its too much work and stress. Brides suck. Most of them want to look like a goddes when they're scarecrows. I'm not a magician... 

When my friend's sister in law asked me if I could do her wedding make up, I though about if for a second, after all, I know her a little and she seemed really excited about it. But then my friend asked her what she wanted to pay me, and she said she wasnt expecting to pay anything since doing someones make up isnt that much work, and that she wanted minimal make up, only foundation, smoky eye makeup with false lashes and a bit of lipgloss. 

:spy: I said "sure, want fries with that?"

Just say no to ppl who dont aknowledge you._

 
Yeah...
I'm not a MA (well, I am, a Medical Assistant lol, but not makeup artist) and a lot of girls do seem like they think that they can look flawless on their wedding day when on a daily basis they could stand to lose a few pounds and they have nasty skin. (lol I have those problems to, but thats why I don't expect to be Adriana Lima you know?)

But yeah..
Makeup artists are ARTISTS not magicians.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_No more Bridezillas for me. Its too much work and stress. Brides suck. Most of them want to look like a goddes when they're scarecrows. I'm not a magician... 

When my friend's sister in law asked me if I could do her wedding make up, I though about if for a second, after all, I know her a little and she seemed really excited about it. But then my friend asked her what she wanted to pay me, and she said she wasnt expecting to pay anything since doing someones make up isnt that much work, and that she wanted minimal make up, only foundation, smoky eye makeup with false lashes and a bit of lipgloss. 

:spy: I said "sure, want fries with that?"

Just say no to ppl who dont aknowledge you._

 
Come on, now, she's not asking too much of your time...she doesn't want blush.


----------



## calbear (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Come on, now, she's not asking too much of your time...she doesn't want blush.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
or a cheek highlight and bottom lashes.


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly, brides wise, what really bugs me is that most of them have no idea what they want and just stare at you or they describe what they want in a way that is so vague that you sort of end up playing it so safe when you're doing the test thing that they look in the mirror and start "Oh, that's much lighter than what I wanted..." (mind you she had said "I want to look like I have nothing on, just a bit of mascara, discreet eyeshadows, blush and lips) and I also detest the ones that go "What do you think?" and I'm like "I'm not the one getting married."

Even worse than the brides for me, are the brides' mothers...


----------



## martygreene (Mar 4, 2007)

When it comes to clients not knowing what they want, the best thing (and what I do) is to bring along your book, and a book of magazine tears and other such images from which they can show you the attributes that they want.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 4, 2007)

When it comes to money things, I think people just don't realize how much it costs to do something or what the work is really worth. I see it in sewing, when someone posts an ad looking for an elaborate dress to be custom-made and wants to pay significantly less than retail for the dress. 

The worst is that there's usually at least one person out there who allows the undercutting to happen.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

Amen.  Yeah, that's right, spend $5,000.00 on your dress and then haggle for a $5.00 face.  I can't understand???  The face is equally as important as the dress.  Why do women feel the need to scrimp there?  Do you want pictures of you in your gorgeous gown and a face that looks like shit?  [/Rant]


----------



## Ella_ (Mar 4, 2007)

My cousin wants me to do her makeup for her wedding for nothing. Mind, I havent even started my makeup art course, but I'll be damned if Im going to be a GWK hack for her. 

Shes not very happy with me at the moment for refusing to do it for her, but then again shes the kinda classy lady that decided to have her wedding on my birthday in retailliation... Like Im going to do her makeup now....


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_No more Bridezillas for me. Its too much work and stress. Brides suck. Most of them want to look like a goddes when they're scarecrows. I'm not a magician... 

When my friend's sister in law asked me if I could do her wedding make up, I though about if for a second, after all, I know her a little and she seemed really excited about it. But then my friend asked her what she wanted to pay me, and she said she wasnt expecting to pay anything since doing someones make up isnt that much work, and that she wanted minimal make up, only foundation, smoky eye makeup with false lashes and a bit of lipgloss. 

:spy: I said "sure, want fries with that?"

Just say no to ppl who dont aknowledge you._


----------



## ette (Mar 5, 2007)

I've actually been lucky with brides. My hairdresser has been doing weddings for years and I do the makeup. Yes, they can be stressed out and very perfectionistic, but I guess I've been lucky in the fact that none want it done for free/pay me well. They stick to the price I set. Most of these clients are fairly wealthy so I guess I am in a good market. Wedding season (June) is coming and it's a very steady income for me. How much do you girls charge?
Me:
Test makeup $75
Bridal makeup $195
Mother of The Bride $75
All other members of the bridal party $60 each
Flower girls (little bit of l/g) $15 each


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not a MA, but at the last wedding I was in (my cousin's last spring in Blowing Rock which is ~2+ hr from anywhere noteable) all the bridesmaids paid $75 each for make-up application (her mother paid the other expenses of having the MA come from Charlotte <southern NC> to Blowing Rock <far western NC>, & bride's make-up... she just told us the MA was coming out and if we wanted make-up done professionally she and only she was going to do it... biotch didn't even give us the option of counter application >.<). Our skin looked awesome though; the MA used an airbrush machine for the foundation which IMO was totally worth the price.

Now, we're all wearing these uber bright blue/white gows. They're shiny and in a few test photos they will make you look pale. We all knew this before hand when we had make-up applied.


My aunt (who's 22) just had to keep insisting that blue was the ONLY color she would ever wear on her eyes. The MA told her that brown or a bronze would make them stand out more. But my aunt insisted and her face looked like a white/blue dinner plate in photos. It was *really* bad on her, like pale, sickly and kinda chubby... the MA tried her best to try and persuade her to use eyeliner at least but she said that eyeliner doesn't go with her dress -.- 

Mine turned out okay, like the bride + other girls in the bridal party (everyone looked very china-doll-ish <how the blush was applied, eyeliner style, colors, etc..>... maybe that was just the MA's "thing"). But NEVER have the dress match the make-up O_O


----------



## reinventions (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I'm glad I clicked on this topic. *lol* 

 I had been thinking about asking my cousin's fiancèe if she would like me to do her make-up for their wedding day.  But my sister warned me, "Because of how she is," and "Because you're family, she may want it for free."

Hmmmm.... having second thoughts now... *lol*


----------



## glamgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow! It sounds like you all have had some pretty horrible experiences doing bridal makeup. I have only done three, two were for coworkers (they were both clueless about makeup)and the second one she was a referral from the coworker.
Since I havent had much experience with it, I cant comment. I can comment on the prom girls and there moms!.. GOD help me.
The girls for the most part are cool, its there moms who are the pains.


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Mar 21, 2007)

hahah bridezilla's 
that's what I call them
I've done two weddings and thats it,one for a friend and the other some random client
Usually I don't do them because like you said they always want something cheap
This is how I make extra money which is just for random use but still I have to travel to these people,and I don't drive so having to haul stuff around isn't too easy for me


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 21, 2007)

I helped with a wedding once, and the bride and her mother were the evilest bitches I'd ever seen in my life.  The bride for one would not stop effing crying, and threw up twice while my friend was attempting to put make up on her.  Finally he stops wasting his product and says "Look honey, pull it together.  If you're gonna keep leaking out of your face, this makeup isn't gonna make it past this room."  Upon hearing this, the mother, who initially insisted on her makeup being done for free because she was the mother of the bride, flips out on him for talking to her daughter that way on the "happiest day of her life."  The bride continued to vomit and cry, ruining the makeup COMPLETELY, and then she and her mother had the audacity to ask us to start over and use waterproof materials.
So yes, I understand that some people want miracles for pennies, martygreene sounds like someone who's worth much more than that.  I don't think it would be worth it for you either.  Nobody should have to put up with crap like that for any amount of money.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reinventions* 

 
_Well I'm glad I clicked on this topic. *lol* 

 I had been thinking about asking my cousin's fiancèe if she would like me to do her make-up for their wedding day.  But my sister warned me, "Because of how she is," and "Because you're family, she may want it for free."

Hmmmm.... having second thoughts now... *lol*_

 
holla to that! my brother's childhood friend got married in august and his fiance had the nerve to ask if i would do her makeup for free.  and i wasn't even invited to their damn wedding. i wouldn't have even charged her that much because I wasn't professional and would have loved to do the work for a small fee and few photos for my portfolio but that wasn't enough.  she specifically wanted it for absolutely nothing. ridiculous.


----------

